# Walking the dogs...



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

....finally a bit of sun. Grabbed my camera and managed to capture a few shots of the family that I'm happy with. Used a reflector in the first one to try and bounce some light back onto the the subjects.

1. 
Sun kissed. by Michael Carver Photography, on Flickr

2.
Sun Kissed 2 by Michael Carver Photography, on Flickr

3.
DSC_0669 by Michael Carver Photography, on Flickr

4. 
Brooke Flower by Michael Carver Photography, on Flickr

5. 
Brooke sunset by Michael Carver Photography, on Flickr

6.
Silhlouette by Michael Carver Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That first shot is a winner IMHO.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

they are ****ing beautiful mate well done


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Superb photos!


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

stunning:thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Cheers guys - they were all shot with an 85mm prime lens.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Miss read that, I thought you'd finally found a family that you like lol. 

Great pics mate :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice shots mate :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

rayner said:


> Miss read that, I thought you'd finally found a family that you like lol.
> 
> Great pics mate :thumb:


Lol, I am happy with them......well, 2 out 3 of them at least lol., :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Wish i could take photos like that my canon stays on the shelf in my room. Lovely shots


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great shots


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking shots


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant! Love them


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shots but where are the dogs???


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

They are well trained - they walked themselves whilst we were taking pictures :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cracking! f1.2 prime?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

dubnut71 said:


> Cracking! f1.2 prime?


85mm 1.8 - Im shooting with a d800 these days so can crop in quite heavy.


----------

